
Windows 10 Version 1903 Drops Password Expiration Policies - mnm1
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/windows-10-version-1903-drops-password-expiration-policies/
======
mnm1
Now if only they'd follow their own advice on their outlook and other online
services that make it almost impossible to have a secure password due to
multiple ways to change a password each with its own rules.

